# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد سعيد >> مديرنا ,, حسان القضاة ,,

## طوق الياسمين

*حسان القضاة*

*ايــا هذا اليوم
عيد ميلادك .. 

"العمـــركله" لــك ..
فرحه وشرحه .. 

عساني حي ..
وأحضر كـــل أعيادك .. 

واهديك وردات الـــغلا فوق صرحه ..



في أحلى يوم بالشهر
حبيت أسبق البشر
وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر
وأبارك له بيوم ميلاد العمر
وأطلب من ربي يحفظه طول الدهر
وأقوله كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال بليون عمر..



عيد ميلاد السعــد
عيد ميلاد الفـــرح
عيد ميلاد الصبــا
عيد ميلاد الحسن
عيد ميلاد الشفافية
عيد ميلاد النرجسية
عيد ميلاد الجمال
عيد ميلاد أشياء كثيرة
هو عيد ميلادك أنت
فعيد ميلاد جديد
عيد ميلاد سعيد



كل القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود
ياوردة ٍ ماتـــشبـــهــك اي وردة
هذا الفرح ماله بهاللحظـة حدود
وده يســولف للـزمن عنـك وده
ياللي القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود
ياوردة ٍ بـك ياصل الزين حــده



لــكـ تهانــي صاغهــا صــدق الشعــور
ياعســى عيــدكـ مــدى الأيــام عايــد"


*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وانت بألف ألف ألف ألف خير يا رب
 

العمر كله يا رب

----------


## Sc®ipt

كل سنة وانت سالم  :Smile:

----------


## Secret

كل عام و انت بألف خير حسان :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]كل سنة وانت سالم يا خير رفيق .. ونعم الصديق .. واخوي وحبيبي "حسان" ..

الله يعطيك طولة العمر والصحة والسلامة وهداة البال ياااااااااااااااا رب ..


[/align]*

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانت بخير حسان  .. 

العمر كله ... ان شاء الله السنه الجاي تيجي وانته محقق كل امانيك وامانيي  )_

----------


## حبيبة نايف

كل عام وإنت أحلى مدير 

إن شاءالله ماننحرمك 

ويوم ميلادك الجاي تكون متجوز ومرتك هي تزكرنا بيوم ميلادك

----------


## احمد امين

كل عام وانت بخير انشاء العمر كله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل سنة وانتا بخير يا سيدي العمر كلو ودايما مبسوط

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا خ حسان 
وانشالله العمر كله
وانشالله تكون السنة الجاي محقق الي في بالك

----------


## ساره

[align=center]











[/align]

----------


## احلام

كل عام وانت بخير حسان كان المفروض يكون الفيديو هو الموضوع لكن سرعه النت ما سمحت والشكر لاحساس المطر على الاخراج والصور

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]*Joyeux anniversaire hassan*










بس حتى تقول ما فيه حفله :SnipeR (54): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]سارة .. أحلام .. واحساس المطر .. أنتُنّ رائعــــــــــــات 

[/align]*

----------


## ساره

انت الرائع :SnipeR (96):  بس جد لابق المونتاج لانه الدببه يالي برقصو 3 :11c8c40a:    ولا تنسى طلب احلام لو ممكن بس ساعه :SnipeR (21):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الله يسلّم ديّـــــــــــــاتكم جد شيء رائع وبحرّك المشاعر ..

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا حسّـــــــــــان ، وصدقني انت بتستاهل كل المحبة واكتر كمان ..

[/align]*

----------


## rand yanal

ك[align=center]ـــــل سنـــــــــه وانــــت سالــــــــــم[/align]

----------


## (dodo)

*عـــــــــــــــــــيد مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيلاد سعـــــــــــــــــــيد*

----------


## سنفورة

*كل عام وانت بأف ألف خير وعقبال100000000000000000سنة
أختك:::سنفورة*
 :36 1 21[1]:   :36 1 21[1]:   :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *حسان القضاة*


 


> 





> *ايــا هذا اليوم
> عيد ميلادك .. 
> 
> "العمـــركله" لــك ..
> فرحه وشرحه .. 
> 
> عساني حي ..
> وأحضر كـــل أعيادك .. 
> 
> ...




 عام من عمري انتهى ..


 ما اسرع الايام حين مرت علينا .. دون ان نشعر ..
 ماذا انجزنا في هذا العام ..؟؟
 هل حققنا احلامنا ..؟؟
 هل .. وهل .. وهل ..
 اسئله كثيره .. وافكار عديده ..واحلام ..!!
 لكنه عام ..!! ومضى ..

 بحلوه .. ومره قد انقضى ..
 كان قاسيا في احداثه .. غريبا عاصفا في تقلباته .. لكنه انقضى ..!!
 فارقنا الكثير .. وعرفنا الاكثر .. ولكنه انقضى ..
 شهدنا ايامه .. منها الجميل تمنينا ان يطول ولا نفارقه ..
 ومنه الحزين .. تمنينا لو كان حلما وانقضى ..!!


 التقينا .. وافترقنا ..
 تعاهدنا .. وتواعدنا ..
 وما بين هذا وذاك .. كانت لنا ....ذكرى ....


 ... ذكرى ...
 في قلوبنا وعقولنا .. ولن ترحل ..
 ويكفي ان نستذكرها ..بابتسامه ..
 ابتسامه .. تنير لنا طريقنا ..
 وتنقذنا .. من الوحده .. 

 .. ابتسامه ..
 نجمل بها صفحاتنا ..
 مر عام.. اذن ..من عمري
 ما بين ربح وخساره ..
 كنتم .. احبتي الشئ الوحيد الذي لا يقبل المساومه ..
 قد نختلف بالفكر .. قد نختلف بالاسلوب .. 
 لكن نتفق .. اكيد .. اننا احبة في الله


 نكبر وتكبر احلامنا ..وتتاكد اخلاقنا ..وصفاتنا تزداد وضوحا ..وافكارنا تزداد نضجا ..

 ومن اعمق نقطه ..في صفاء روحي .. اقول لكم
 
 شكرا 
 لصفاء قلوبكم
 
 شكرا
 لنقاء روحكم

 شكرا
 لودكم وصداقتكم

 شكرا
 للحظات سعاده استرقناها وعشناها معا

 شكرا
 على اوقات فرح قضيناها معا هزمنا بها احزاننا
 شكرا .. وشكرا .. وشكرا
 على اغلى هديه قدمتها لنا لايام .. هي معرفتكم ..ومعرفة قلوبكم النقيه ..


 وعذرا منكم احبتي
 عن تقصير ي او خطأي في حق شخص منكم ..
 عذرا لقلوب احبها .. لا اعلم اهي راضيه ام ساخطه .. لفعل اجهله ..او خطأ تماديت فيه ..

 عذرا لكل قلوبكم احبتي ..
 فالسنين بالاحباء اثمن
 والايام بالاصدقاء احلى واجمل ..

 انقضى عام  .. واقبل عام ..!!
 وتبقى لنا .. احلاما .. جديده .. و ..عديده ..
 نسأل الله ان تتحق في عامنا الجديد ..
 ونشكره ونحمده على ما تحقق منها ..



 لكم مني كل الاحترام

 وكل الشكر زمرده  على الموضوع و-نردلك اياها في عيد ميلادك-بس مش شايف تبوله :Thinker2:  ولا بس لصاحباتك :SnipeR (38):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل عام وانت بألف ألف ألف ألف خير يا رب
>  
> 
> العمر كله يا رب


وانت بالف الف خير مها...شايفه مها ختيرنا 27  :Icon13:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل سنة وانت سالم


وانت بالف الف خير زيد

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل عام و انت بألف خير حسان


شكرا Secret

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *[align=center]كل سنة وانت سالم يا خير رفيق .. ونعم الصديق .. واخوي وحبيبي "حسان" ..
> 
> الله يعطيك طولة العمر والصحة والسلامة وهداة البال ياااااااااااااااا رب ..
> 
> 
> [/align]*


شكرا محمود وبفرحتنا فيك يا رب

----------


## حسان القضاة

> _كل عام وانت بخير حسان  .. 
> 
> العمر كله ... ان شاء الله السنه الجاي تيجي وانته محقق كل امانيك وامانيي  )_


الله يسلمك غسان وانته بالف خير  ويا رب

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل عام وإنت أحلى مدير 
> 
> إن شاءالله ماننحرمك 
> 
> ويوم ميلادك الجاي تكون متجوز ومرتك هي تزكرنا بيوم ميلادك


الله يسلمك حبيبه نايف ويخليلك نايف وكل الغوالي على قلبك والله يسمع منك بس صراحه ما اتوقع

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل عام وانت بخير انشاء العمر كله


الله يسلمك وانته بالف خير احمد  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل سنة وانتا بخير يا سيدي العمر كلو ودايما مبسوط


شكرا يا كبير وانته بالف خير بعدين شو من لما اشتغلت بالتلفزيون اختفيت عن المنتدى الشهره بلشت تسرقك يا صاحبي ولا تنسى تزللنا دعايات بالعقل المخرج يتاخر او اي اشي زي هيك نزل دعايات للحصن :SnipeR (49):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل عام وانت بالف خير يا خ حسان 
> وانشالله العمر كله
> وانشالله تكون السنة الجاي محقق الي في بالك


وانت بالف الف خير  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بجد ساره كل الشكر مجهود كبير وفرحت بالفيديو كان هديه حلوه ومش عارف شو احكي اكثر بكفي صح :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل عام وانت بخير حسان كان المفروض يكون الفيديو هو الموضوع لكن سرعه النت ما سمحت والشكر لاحساس المطر على الاخراج والصور


وانت بالف خير يا رب  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center]*Joyeux anniversaire hassan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يسلمك ولا يحرمنا منك وانت بالف الف خير وعلى فكره صارت حفله بس تسممنا

ولا جميلتك  :Copy Of Ag:  لكن بالمختصر ومن الاخر شكرا كثيييييييييير على كل شيء :SnipeR (69):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> ك[align=center]ـــــل سنـــــــــه وانــــت سالــــــــــم[/align]


وانت بالف الف خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *عـــــــــــــــــــيد مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيلاد سعـــــــــــــــــــيد*


شكرا دودو وانت بالف خير :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *كل عام وانت بأف ألف خير وعقبال100000000000000000سنة
> أختك:::سنفورة*


وانت بالف الف خير  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كل عام وانت بألف خير حساان والعمر الطويل ان شاء الله

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفة عالتأخير و الله و زعلانة اني و متل ما هو مبين اني خر المهنئين بهالمناسبة الحلوة علينا 


من بطاقات فرح ههههههه ارسل لك تهنئة يا مديرنا العزيز 












مع حبي

الوسادة [/align]*

----------


## الوردة الزرقاء

كل عام وانت الى الله اقرب ان شاء الله :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------

